# Ash.......is it any good for firewood?



## Newburnerwisconsin (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a opportunity to get two to three pick-up loads of fresh cut ash free. Does anyone burn this stuff?  How long do I season it? What woods does it burn like? Thanks


----------



## gregbesia (Aug 29, 2016)

Don't do it .Bring it to me, quick.          One of the best firewood. Splits like a dream, seasons fast, good heat. Get it all you can , fast.


----------



## baseroom (Aug 29, 2016)

I burn 80% ash.......great wood.


----------



## DoubleB (Aug 29, 2016)

Why was it cut down?  If due to symptoms similar to EAB, I'd stay away from it.  Not only because you don't want to kill any of your own ash trees, but more importantly you don't want to be the person responsible for its spread.

Hopefully that's not the reason why.  But as soon as they found EAB in my area, I'm reluctant to take ash if there's a chance its got EAB.  Which is too bad, it's good burning.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 29, 2016)

Cut it, split it, dry it for two years, burn it.  Smile.


----------



## Ash (Aug 30, 2016)

Great wood to burn. Splits like a dream and it'll burn good if left to dry for a year, dried for two years and you'll think it's the best wood you ever got. Don't worry about the eab once it's dead and split.


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 30, 2016)

*"Ash.......is it any good for firewood?"*





(An oldie but goodie.)


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 30, 2016)

I've always said if I had to be restricted to burning only one species of wood it would be ash -- it will never get the high praise like oak, black locust or osage, but it is just a good, all-around wood to burn. Typically ash -- especially white ash -- splits like a dream (if you give it a dirty look long enough it may even split itself). In general it seasons pretty quickly -- but don't believe the hype about seasoning in only three or six months -- it is far better to give it a 9-12 months at a minimum, barring anything like kiln drying. In terms of heating it is a mid-level performer . . . but that's fine for me.


----------



## baseroom (Aug 30, 2016)

EAB larva are what kill ash trees. Once the die the EAB is long gone.


----------



## Stinkpickle (Aug 30, 2016)

Get it all.


----------



## DoubleB (Aug 30, 2016)

So if EAB and its spread isn't a concern then why do we care about the timber we have lost and why have governments spent over a decade limiting the transport of firewood where there's EAB?  Original poster didn't say if the tree was healthy, sick, or dead, although we can surmise it surely isn't split.  

I have no idea whether the tree has EAB larva, hopefully doesn't, but I'm not sure what's so crazy to suggest checking for symptoms.  It's not as though EAB has never been found in a new area for the first time.  Kind of like it popped up around here for the first time last year.  Almost my whole yard is ash trees, and the last thing I want to do is lose them sooner because I brought home a couple trucks of an infected tree.


----------



## bholler (Aug 30, 2016)

DoubleB said:


> So if EAB and its spread isn't a concern then why do we care about the timber we have lost and why have governments spent over a decade limiting the transport of firewood where there's EAB? Original poster didn't say if the tree was healthy, sick, or dead, although we can surmise it surely isn't split.
> 
> I have no idea whether the tree has EAB larva, hopefully doesn't, but I'm not sure what's so crazy to suggest checking for symptoms. It's not as though EAB has never been found in a new area for the first time. Kind of like it popped up around here for the first time last year. Almost my whole yard is ash trees, and the last thing I want to do is lose them sooner because I brought home a couple trucks of an infected tree.



I generally agree with you about transporting wood very far.  But honestly if your area of WI is anything like most of PA it doesn't matter anymore when it comes to ash.  All of our ash is dead or dying no more harm can be done to them.


----------



## DoubleB (Aug 30, 2016)

bholler said:


> I generally agree with you about transporting wood very far. But honestly if your area of WI is anything like most of PA it doesn't matter anymore when it comes to ash. All of our ash is dead or dying no more harm can be done to them.



You're probably right, it might just be a matter of time until we lose all of our ash trees.  And when they are all dying, you're right there won't be more harm that can be done.  Fortunately for many of our areas we haven't lost many yet and I think it's worth trying to delay their demise, even if potentially inevitable.  It seems the powers that be feel the same way, so I still think it's quite valid to point out to the OP that there is a concern.


----------



## bholler (Aug 30, 2016)

DoubleB said:


> Fortunately for many of our areas we haven't lost many yet and I think it's worth trying to delay their demise, even if potentially inevitable. It seems the powers that be feel the same way, so I still think it's quite valid to point out to the OP that there is a concern.


I agree with you it should always be considered when transporting wood.  And I don't know your area I can only speak to ours and here you can transport ash where ever it doesn't matter anymore everything is way to far gone.


----------



## TedyOH (Aug 31, 2016)

bholler said:


> I agree with you it should always be considered when transporting wood.  And I don't know your area I can only speak to ours and here you can transport ash where ever it doesn't matter anymore everything is way to far gone.



Yep - they took down the "do not transport firewood" signs in Ohio probably 10 years ago....


----------



## Vikestand (Aug 31, 2016)

I love Ash. Need to start planting some new trees after all of mine are getting wiped out. I will almost have 100% ash for this winter except some oak chunks for cold nights. Was any easy way to get ahead this winter.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Aug 31, 2016)

TedyOH said:


> Yep - they took down the "do not transport firewood" signs in Ohio probably 10 years ago....



Yep, it's been a while. We amazingly still have a good number of them still kicking around our prop. Hope they make it through. Ash is the workhorse of many a wood burner. Splits easy, burns well, seasons relatively fast and can even find some dead tree tops that are below 20% fresh split. Stock up.


----------



## baseroom (Aug 31, 2016)

DoubleB said:


> So if EAB and its spread isn't a concern then why do we care about the timber we have lost and why have governments spent over a decade limiting the transport of firewood where there's EAB?  Original poster didn't say if the tree was healthy, sick, or dead, although we can surmise it surely isn't split.
> 
> I have no idea whether the tree has EAB larva, hopefully doesn't, but I'm not sure what's so crazy to suggest checking for symptoms.  It's not as though EAB has never been found in a new area for the first time.  Kind of like it popped up around here for the first time last year.  Almost my whole yard is ash trees, and the last thing I want to do is lose them sooner because I brought home a couple trucks of an infected tree.


No, it certainly wasn't crazy to bring it up.  You are correct that if the tree still has life in it, some larva may still be present and it shouldn't be transported.  Unfortunately here.....all our Ash are dead with bark falling off.  I made an incorrect assumption that the OP would be the same.  You gave a legitimate warning.


----------



## MacinJosh (Aug 31, 2016)

I live outside of Louisville and there are dead Ash trees all around me. EAB has absolutely devastated this area. People beg me to come cut up and take away their dead Ash trees so I oblige. No worries about bringing to my property because they're already there.

If that's the case for you, about the only thing you can do is treat the Ash you hope to keep. I've used this drench which contains Imidacloprid (per the recommendation of the Kentucky entomology website) to kill and prevent EAB. So far 4 trees I would be very sad to see die are thriving. My neighbor on the other hand has 6 huge dead Ash trees and counting that's going to be very expensive to remove. You can see the classic D shape entry points and pealing back the bark shows the unmistakeable serpentine larvae pattern.

Compare-N-Save Systemic Tree and Shrub Insect Drench https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ARKS5QO/?tag=hearthamazon-20


----------



## Wood Duck (Aug 31, 2016)

If you are concerned about transporting Ash, take a look at the specific situation and decide if you want to risk it. I wouldn't want to contribute to the spread of Emerald Ash Borers, but in my circumstances I don't I regularly cut borer killed Ash and move it ten miles to my house. The whole trip passes through stands of White Ash that are dead or dying from Emerald Ash Borer. so there is nowhere along the trip or in my neighborhood where I could introduce Emerald Ash Borer - they are already here, there and everywhere in between. The leading edge of the infestation is 50 or more miles east and south of me, and I am in a sea of Emerald Ash Borers. There are almost no large White Ash trees still alive and healthy in my county.


----------



## DoubleB (Aug 31, 2016)

Rereading my post if it sounds a little snippy, I apologize if it had that tone.  My perspective was from WI, where half our state hasn't reported EAB yet, and the portions I come from that are under quarantine have had only spotty patches.  I feel for you guys that are from regions that have already been wiped out, and wasn't imagining what it is like there.  

I suppose I should get my act together one of these days and look into getting my favorite ash trees treated.


----------



## baseroom (Aug 31, 2016)

DoubleB said:


> Rereading my post if it sounds a little snippy, I apologize if it had that tone.  My perspective was from WI, where half our state hasn't reported EAB yet, and the portions I come from that are under quarantine have had only spotty patches.  I feel for you guys that are from regions that have already been wiped out, and wasn't imagining what it is like there.
> 
> I suppose I should get my act together one of these days and look into getting my favorite ash trees treated.


We are all good!  Hope your ashes don't go the same way ours have.


----------



## Junebug90 (Sep 1, 2016)

Ash is great


----------



## iceman2424 (Sep 1, 2016)

Junebug90 said:


> Ash is great



You bet your ash it is!


----------



## Vikestand (Sep 1, 2016)

It might be easy to split, but you still have to bust your ash.


----------



## MacinJosh (Sep 1, 2016)

Speaking of EAB. 5 more Ash trees were felled last night and I was the beneficiary. Silver lining I guess. About 2 weeks worth of work for me to get this split and stacked and drying.











Some scrap in there I'll have to sort out and burn but there's some nice rounds for sure.


----------



## MacinJosh (Sep 1, 2016)

So more showed up today. [emoji23][emoji23]

I guess I know what I'm doing this fall.







Guys, what is this? Not Ash. Split or burn?




Wood pile is going to grow.


----------



## bholler (Sep 1, 2016)

MacinJosh said:


> Guys, what is this? Not Ash. Split or burn?


what do you mean?


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 1, 2016)

Good stuff.  I've never been shy about showing my pale white ash:


----------



## MacinJosh (Sep 1, 2016)

bholler said:


> what do you mean?



Is it Ash? I'm a tree identifying noob. Didn't look like Ash to me. What is it? The bark looks different from the rest.


----------



## bholler (Sep 1, 2016)

MacinJosh said:


> Is it Ash? I'm a tree identifying noob. Didn't look like Ash to me. What is it? The bark looks different from the rest.




Yeah that is ash the bark is different because it was killed by eab


----------



## LowbanksArcher (Sep 2, 2016)

EAB is devastating the area here. I'm burning nothing but ash.


----------



## MacinJosh (Sep 3, 2016)

Good looking rounds there Archer. Much cleaner and better sorted than mine.


----------



## MacinJosh (Sep 3, 2016)

I always love it when I have my little helpers out there with me. Hehe


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Sep 4, 2016)

I have been burning ash for 3 years I love it. The eab has killed every ash in my area. It was the primary reason I bought a wood burning stove, to dispose of the ash . 12 cords so far

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## HisTreeNut (Sep 4, 2016)

Ash is great to burn...have some in this year's stacks.
Nothing beats a good piece of ash...


----------



## Eborsisk (Jan 31, 2017)

LowbanksArcher said:


> EAB is devastating the area here. I'm burning nothing but ash.


I guess we could say you are Ash King for it...

Since we don't know how the critters made it over here from Asia in the first place, seems like a good idea to be cautious when moving their favorite staple around.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 31, 2017)

I have heard it said that there is no feasible way to stop EAB. Ash trees are being timbered at a incredible rate here before its to late.For many its already to late. A race against time.BTW...burn it!


----------



## fishki (Jan 31, 2017)

Doubt they can be stopped. We have them in Kansas already. Noticed some buggy ash wood I picked up, did some searching to find out what it was. Yep, EAB.

http://www.emeraldashborer.info/index.php


----------



## Eborsisk (Jan 31, 2017)

Tar12 said:


> I have heard it said that there is no feasible way to stop EAB. Ash trees are being timbered at a incredible rate here before its to late.For many its already to late. A race against time.BTW...burn it!


Too late for what?


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 31, 2017)

Eborsisk said:


> Too late for what?


To late to be logged commercially.


----------



## Jason763 (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Tar12 (Jan 31, 2017)

Like the wood racks Jason...almost identical to mine.


----------



## Eborsisk (Jan 31, 2017)

Tar12 said:


> To late to be logged commercially.


Why are logging companies concerned about the condition of bark and sapwood? Don't they want the heartwood?


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 31, 2017)

Eborsisk said:


> Why are logging companies concerned about the condition of bark and sapwood? Don't they want the heartwood?





Eborsisk said:


> Why are logging companies concerned about the condition of bark and sapwood? Don't they want the heartwood?


Once the tree is infected it can die very rapidly.They can deteriorate in a years time and often do.This deterioration damage often goes beyond the sap wood.My logging buddy will not buy trees in this condition...you can put a saw to them and the dust flies. If caught early enough the tree can be salvaged but its a fine line.They are fine for firewood. A lot of guys try to be proactive and sell before they are infected.


----------



## Jason763 (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Jan 31, 2017)

Seen those pics before .....haha. very nice. What's the size or what portion of a cord do those hold?


----------



## Jason763 (Jan 31, 2017)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Seen those pics before .....haha. very nice. What's the size or what portion of a cord do those hold?


Lol...each rack holds two face cord.   I built them 8' x 4' so they were easier to move and screwed two together.  I am going to raise them when I empty them this summer.


----------



## Jason763 (Jan 31, 2017)

I have five cord of ash that needs to be put up this spring.   Very easy to work with...


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Jan 31, 2017)

DoubleB said:


> So if EAB and its spread isn't a concern then why do we care about the timber we have lost and why have governments spent over a decade limiting the transport of firewood where there's EAB?  Original poster didn't say if the tree was healthy, sick, or dead, although we can surmise it surely isn't split.
> 
> I have no idea whether the tree has EAB larva, hopefully doesn't, but I'm not sure what's so crazy to suggest checking for symptoms.  It's not as though EAB has never been found in a new area for the first time.  Kind of like it popped up around here for the first time last year.  Almost my whole yard is ash trees, and the last thing I want to do is lose them sooner because I brought home a couple trucks of an infected tree.



Consider them dead. I'm sorry but it's the truth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roundgunner (Jan 31, 2017)

Tar12 said:


> Once the tree is infected it can die very rapidly.They can deteriorate in a years time and often do.This deterioration damage often goes beyond the sap wood.My logging buddy will not buy trees in this condition...you can put a saw to them and the dust flies. If caught early enough the tree can be salvaged but its a fine line.They are fine for firewood. A lot of guys try to be proactive and sell before they are infected.



Also once dead the tops want to fall on your head when you go to drop them.


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Jan 31, 2017)

Vikestand said:


> I love Ash. Need to start planting some new trees after all of mine are getting wiped out. I will almost have 100% ash for this winter except some oak chunks for cold nights. Was any easy way to get ahead this winter.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eborsisk (Jan 31, 2017)

husky345 vermont resolute said:


> Consider them dead. I'm sorry but it's the truth


Pay no attention to the pesticide behind the curtain...


----------



## Eborsisk (Jan 31, 2017)

This looks like good info for anyone near the edge of EAB expansion (like the OP):



> *If you have an EAB-infested tree that you would like to use as firewood, be aware* that EAB can continue to emerge from the wood for two years after cutting. To avoid spreading EAB, split and leave the wood to age near where you cut the tree for two summers. After two years of drying, EAB that may have been within the wood will have emerged or died. The aged firewood poses little risk of introducing EAB and you may move it freely within the limits of the quarantine.


Not sure if splitting it where it falls is usually that practical, but it seems to me even left unsplit the larvae will be gone after 2 years...


----------



## diesel59 (Feb 1, 2017)

As MacinJosh said, Louisville and surrounding areas have been decimated by EAB. We have just over an acre lot in a neighborhood and have 4 that we have either taken down or will be coming down soon. The majority of the below picture is from the top of the tree that we still have a good 20+ feet of. I agree with Roundgunner about them falling on you once dead. The next victim in our yard is dropping limbs in massive numbers.












Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel59 (Feb 3, 2017)

To add to my previous comment, our neighbor just had three yuuge ash trees taken down, one was unintentionally dropped on two sections of our fence...womp womp. Hell of a way to meet your new neighbor...lol

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## HisTreeNut (Feb 3, 2017)

diesel59 said:


> To add to my previous comment, our neighbor just had three yuuge ash trees taken down, one was unintentionally dropped on two sections of our fence...womp womp. Hell of a way to meet your new neighbor...lol
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk



Maybe he will let you keep the wood...


----------



## diesel59 (Feb 4, 2017)

HisTreeNut said:


> Maybe he will let you keep the wood...


He did ask me if I wanted any. I want to specifically request the section that fell on the fence [emoji2] but I still have all of those rounds in the pictures above to split and am currently without a shed, so my better half would kill me if I took any...lol. I haven't got to provide her any good warmth from a stove since we moved, as we are awaiting our new install, so she just thinks I'm a hoarder with no purpose right now.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## St. Coemgen (Feb 6, 2017)

Newburnerwisconsin said:


> ash .... Does anyone burn this stuff? How long do I season it?



*The Firewood Poem*
by Celia Congreve

Beechwood fires are bright and clear
If the logs are kept a year,
Chestnut's only good they say,
If for logs 'tis laid away.
Make a fire of Elder tree,
Death within your house will be;
But ash new or ash old,
Is fit for a queen with crown of gold

Birch and fir logs burn too fast
Blaze up bright and do not last,
it is by the Irish said
Hawthorn bakes the sweetest bread.
Elm wood burns like churchyard mould,
E'en the very flames are cold
But ash green or ash brown
Is fit for a queen with golden crown

Poplar gives a bitter smoke,
Fills your eyes and makes you choke,
Apple wood will scent your room
Pear wood smells like flowers in bloom
Oaken logs, if dry and old
keep away the winter's cold
But ash wet or ash dry
a king shall warm his slippers by.


----------



## MacinJosh (Feb 6, 2017)

Jason763 said:


> View attachment 193850
> View attachment 193851



Does the metal roof ever fall or blow off? Are they just laying on there?


----------



## Jason763 (Feb 6, 2017)

MacinJosh said:


> Does the metal roof ever fall or blow off? Are they just laying on there?


Steel is attached with roofing screws.


----------



## astonvilla65 (Feb 6, 2017)

Yes! If it's seasoned, not had experience of fresh cut!! Smells wonderful too, I love it


----------

